# Using a Blackberry as an Modem under FreeBSD 8.1



## minimike (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi

I have compiled Barry 0.16 and followed these instructions So currently I'm hanging on step 5

the output from dmesg after "ptyexec pppob" is

```
pid 5030 (perl5.10.1) is using legacy pty devices - not logging anymore
```

Any Ideas how I could find my pty for my Smartphone? The biggest Goal is to use my Smartphone as an Modem. Here in Germany we have a Flat by ALDI Talk for Smartphones only but without limits for just 7,- â‚¬ per month 

The rest seems to work fine

```
schleppi# btool 
Blackberry devices found:
Device ID: 0x80140ea00. PIN: 256d8257, Description: RIM BlackBerry Device
Using device (PIN): 256d8257
schleppi# btool -v
Barry library version 0.16 (little endian)
device_desc loaded
bLength: 18
bDescriptorType: 1
bcdUSB: 0x200
bDeviceClass: 0
bDeviceSubClass: 0
bDeviceProtocol: 0
bMaxPacketSize0: 64
idVendor: 0xfca
idProduct: 0x8004
bcdDevice: 0x201
iManufacturer: 1
iProduct: 5
iSerialNumber: 3
bNumConfigurations: 1

  config_desc #0 loaded
bLength: 9
bDescriptorType: 2
wTotalLength: 83
bNumInterfaces: 2
bConfigurationValue: 1
iConfiguration: 0
bmAttributes: 0x80
MaxPower: 250

while parsing config descriptor, found a block of extra descriptors:

    interface_desc #0 loaded
bLength: 9
bDescriptorType: 4
bInterfaceNumber: 0
bAlternateSetting: 0
bNumEndpoints: 6
bInterfaceClass: 255
bInterfaceSubClass: 1
bInterfaceProtocol: 255
iInterface: 2

      endpoint_desc #0 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x83
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x83
        pair.read = 0x83
        pair.type = 0x2
      endpoint_desc #1 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x5
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x5
        pair.write = 0x5
        pair.type = 0x2
        pair added! (read: 0x83,write: 0x5,type: 0x2)
      endpoint_desc #2 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x87
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x87
        pair.read = 0x87
        pair.type = 0x2
      endpoint_desc #3 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x9
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x9
        pair.write = 0x9
        pair.type = 0x2
        pair added! (read: 0x87,write: 0x9,type: 0x2)
      endpoint_desc #4 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x8a
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x8a
        pair.read = 0x8a
        pair.type = 0x2
      endpoint_desc #5 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0xb
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0xb
        pair.write = 0xb
        pair.type = 0x2
        pair added! (read: 0x8a,write: 0xb,type: 0x2)
while parsing endpoints, found a block of extra descriptors:

    interface added to map with bInterfaceNumber: 0
    interface_desc #0 loaded
bLength: 9
bDescriptorType: 4
bInterfaceNumber: 1
bAlternateSetting: 0
bNumEndpoints: 2
bInterfaceClass: 8
bInterfaceSubClass: 6
bInterfaceProtocol: 80
iInterface: 0

      endpoint_desc #0 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x2
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x2
        pair.write = 0x2
        pair.type = 0x2
      endpoint_desc #1 loaded
bLength: 7
bDescriptorType: 5
bEndpointAddress: 0x86
bmAttributes: 0x2
wMaxPacketSize: 512
bInterval: 0
bRefresh: 0
bSynchAddress: 0

      endpoint added to map with bEndpointAddress: 0x86
        pair.read = 0x86
        pair.type = 0x2
        pair added! (read: 0x86,write: 0x2,type: 0x2)
while parsing endpoints, found a block of extra descriptors:

    interface added to map with bInterfaceNumber: 1
  config added to map with bConfigurationValue: 1
usb_open(0x80140ea00)
usb_claim_interface(0x80141d800, 0x0)
usb_clear_halt(0x80141d800, 0x87)
usb_clear_halt(0x80141d800, 0x9)
BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 10 00 01 ff 00 00 a8 18 da 8d 6c 02 00 00  ............l...

BulkRead (87):
    00000000: 00 00 10 00 02 ff 00 00 a8 18 da 8d 6c 02 00 00  ............l...

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 00 14 00 01 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 20 00 06 ff 00 00 14 00 01 00 d4 93 2d 83  .. ...........-.
    00000010: dc c3 6c 5d de 16 7c 69 67 2d 7f a6 62 93 61 5d  ..l]..|ig-..b.a]

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 01 08 00 04 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 14 00 06 ff 00 01 08 00 04 00 03 00 00 00  ................
    00000010: 57 82 6d 25                                      W.m%

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 02 08 00 02 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 c8 01 06 ff 00 02 bc 01 02 00 00 00 06 00  ................
    00000010: bc 01 00 00 0e 00 04 05 03 11 00 8d 52 49 4d 20  ............RIM 
    00000020: 42 6c 61 63 6b 42 65 72 72 79 20 44 65 76 69 63  BlackBerry Devic
    00000030: 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  e...............
    00000040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
    00000050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 61 62 73 61  ............absa
    00000060: 64 6d 69 6e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 70 72 20  dmin........Apr 
    00000070: 31 38 20 32 30 30 38 00 00 00 00 00 31 30 3a 30  18 2008.....10:0
    00000080: 38 3a 35 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 0f 00  8:52............
    00000090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a8 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00  ................
    000000a0: bc 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 2c 65 00 00  ....@.......,e..
    000000b0: 00 00 00 00 01 08 02 ce 03 02 04 03 07 12 37 01  ..............7.
    000000c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 4a 56 be 92 0e 00 01 00  ........JV......
    000000d0: 03 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff ff ff 03 03 0c 00 01  ................
    000000e0: 00 00 00 08 ff ff ff 0b 02 08 00 00 00 00 3c 00  ..............<.
    000000f0: 08 10 00 00 00 00 02 00 ff ff fd 03 00 00 02 00  ................
    00000100: 07 14 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 08 ff ff fc 0b  ................
    00000110: 00 00 02 00 0c 0c 00 00 00 00 10 00 ff ff 11 00  ................
    00000120: 0e 10 00 00 00 00 12 00 ff ff 15 00 00 00 02 00  ................
    00000130: 05 14 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 16 00 ff ff 21 00  ..............!.
    00000140: 00 00 02 00 07 14 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 22 00  ..............".
    00000150: ff ff 3b 00 00 00 02 00 12 0c 00 00 00 00 04 00  ..;.............
    00000160: ff ff 09 00 09 08 00 00 ac 7a 23 f2 ff ff ff ff  .........z#.....
    00000170: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
    00000180: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
    00000190: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
    000001a0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
    000001b0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................
    000001c0: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff                          ........

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 03 04 00 05 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 06 ff 00 03 00 00 00 00              ............

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 04 04 00 06 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 06 ff 00 04 00 00 00 00              ............

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 05 04 00 07 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 10 00 06 ff 00 05 04 00 07 00 00 02 00 00  ................

BulkWrite to endpoint 0x9:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 05 ff 00 06 04 00 08 00              ............

SocketZero::RawReceive: Endpoint 87
Received:
    00000000: 00 00 0c 00 06 ff 00 06 00 00 00 00              ............

Using ReadEndpoint: 87
      WriteEndpoint: 9
usb_release_interface(0x80141d800, 0x0)
usb_close(0x80141d800)
Blackberry devices found:
Device ID: 0x80140ea00. PIN: 256d8257, Description: RIM BlackBerry Device, Interface: 0x0, Endpoints: (read: 0x87, write: 0x9, type: 0x2, 
ZeroSocketSequence: 0x7
Using device (PIN): 256d8257
usb_open(0x80140ea00)
Controller: Using threaded socket router
usb_claim_interface(0x80141d800, 0x0)
usb_clear_halt(0x80141d800, 0x87)
usb_clear_halt(0x80141d800, 0x9)
usb_release_interface(0x80141d800, 0x0)
usb_close(0x80141d800)
schleppi#
```

cheers Darko


----------

